# Can't even get started



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD but get a message that keeps repeating over and over.

This is the message that starts during bootup and then repeats over and over at the console screen:


```
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: phy int
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen = (n+1), CYCLEMASTER mode
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable irm = 0 (me)
firewire0: BUS manager 0 (me)
```
(n=1) being the iteration of the message: 83, 84, 85, 86, etc


I can change to a different virtual console and login without seeing this message, but it is still filling up the logs into massive files.  I don't want to have to change virtual console every single time I boot FreeBSD.

I looked in the BIOS to see if I could just turn the firewire off, but there is no option.

What can I edit so that FreeBSD doesn't go looking for firewire at bootup?

How do I fix it and make it stop?

Thanks


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

do you use firewire? 
what version of freebsd are you using?
you can disable firewire in the kernel.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig.html


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

No, I don't use firewire. I'm using whatever the current version FreeBSD 64 is.  I just downloaded it.  There is no way I'm going to be able to compile a kernel.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

why cant you compile a kernel? its pretty damn easy to do.
read the documentation and you shouldnt have a problem.
you have to start somewhere.


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

Because I am away from home and only have a laptop.  I have no way to read docs while doing it at same time.  Why do I have to build a kernel just to turn firewire off anyway?  Isn't there something in some boot file I can just comment out?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe there is another solution to your problem, but in my own little mind, commenting out the firewire lines in the kernel config then rebuilding the kernel is an easy fix.
compiling a kernel on freebsd is A LOT simpler than it is on any linux distro you will ever use.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

why cant you read docs and compile the kernel at the same time?


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

No way to get to docs.  1 computer.

So just comment out anything about firewire, then

# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL

# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL

Boom, done?


----------



## anomie (Sep 4, 2009)

@gonzo: If you could install the www/lynx package, you could read the docs from a separate virtual terminal (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F2): 
`% lynx /usr/share/doc/handbook/index.html`

There is a section on compiling a custom kernel. It's pretty easy if you follow the steps. (I am not sure about commenting out firewire, but it sounds like you have the right idea.)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

make sure you copy GENERIC to whatever you want your kernel to be called and edit your new config.
and run make from within /usr/src


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah, ok.  Thanks.  Didn't know Handbook was installed.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. In installed the kernel sources, along with the docs (and lynx to read them).

I found the the conf file for the kernel i want to build (amd64) and commented all the firewall lines out.

I'm at the "make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL" part now in /usr/src

But nothing explains what "MYKERNEL" is in detail.  I don't know what to use for "MYKERNEL".  How does it know to build the right one?  Is it smart enough to automatically just choose AMD64 or do I have to tell it somehow?

is it "make buildkernel KERNCONF=amd64" ?

Thnx.


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

The language in the HOWto isn't clear.  I'm just going to try copying the conf file I edited to "AMD64_CUSTOM", keep it in same directory, and see if the "make buildkernel KERNCONF=AMD64_CUSTOM" thing finds it.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 4, 2009)

gonzo said:
			
		

> Ok. Thanks. In installed the kernel sources, along with the docs (and lynx to read them).
> 
> I found the the conf file for the kernel i want to build (amd64) and commented all the *firewall* lines out.
> 
> ...



as long as you copied the GENERIC kernel to MYKERNEL, it will handle everything by itself.


----------



## gonzo (Sep 4, 2009)

Since I last posted, I booted back into FreeBSD and gave it a shot, naming it AMD64EMERALD.  Emerald being hostname later.  

I don't friggin' believe it, but it worked!  :e

Got a kernel now that isn't trying to go after the firewire and constantly giving that error message.

Sorry, at the first the whole idea of having to build a new kernel was...  Well, with that "other" OS, everytime I've had to build a new kernel, the first thing that came to mind was always, "Oh %!#$%. Here we go again."

Thanks!!!  :beer :beergrin :beer :beergrin :beer :beergrin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2009)

FreeBSD users love to build custom kernels, you'll find out soon enough


----------

